# XL/PLUS Insurance



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm sure you've run into this if you're an XL/Plus driver. You arrive for an X or Lyft ride and when they see your vehicle suddenly they have more than 4 passengers. In the past I would take the ride and email to have fare adjusted. I stopped doing this for two reasons:

1) Emailing Lyft for fare adjustment is a pain in the arse, especially on Sundays. Also the pax could always say they didn't have extra passengers and I doubt the company would side with you unless you have dashcam or photos.

2) Insurance. In my experience claims investigators are looking for any excuse to deny a claim. I imagine being hired for 4 passengers and accepting more without switching to Plus or XL would be a good enough reason. 

Until now I haven't been sure, just suspected. I haven't heard back from Uber but Lyft suggests cancelling and having pax reorder properly. My only issue with that is I have definitely had issues with a pax being in my car requesting me and the ping going to someone 10 minutes away. 

But with the risk of no insurance coverage I'm just going to stick to "I can take 4 and you can have a friend sign-up with a free ride code to get the rest of the pax or you can cancel and re-request, hope it comes to me."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I'm sure you've run into this if you're an XL/Plus driver. You arrive for an X or Lyft ride and when they see your vehicle suddenly they have more than 4 passengers. In the past I would take the ride and email to have fare adjusted. I stopped doing this for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Emailing Lyft for fare adjustment is a pain in the arse, especially on Sundays. Also the pax could always say they didn't have extra passengers and I doubt the company would side with you unless you have dashcam or photos.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with any of this. Surely, Uber covers you for the highest class you are set up for, and if you upgrade, that policy is in effect.

Upgrading a fare with Uber is EZ, I do it from time to time without a problem.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Still waiting on Uber response. Asked three days ago. Typical response time here is less than an hour. In my experience they only lag in responding when they know the answer is bad. Could be wrong, maybe the email is being escalated to get a proper answer. 

Most of the fares I asked for adjustment were quick and easy like yours, but pay close attention to the math. Twice I had to correct them and one of those took several emails for the rep to get it right.

For two reasons I'm going to refuse to adjust and make the rider either request a second car or cancel and request me as an XL/Plus. Those reasons are: 1) a very likely possibility claims adjuster would use it as excuse to deny claim. This isn't Uber's decision, this is ths insurance company. 2) It only encourages bad rider behavior. I'm sure some riders request X and cancel until they get a bigger vehicle. I'm sure some drivers don't notice and the riders get an XL or Plus for the price of a regular ride. Other riders may just not be savvy or care enough to make sure they order the right service. Not going to fix that by catering to them, instead make them do it right.


----------



## UberRuby (Sep 26, 2015)

I always say I can't take 5 now. Have had too many people sitting on each other's laps and it makes me nervous as hell about getting pulled over, or getting in a wreck and there being too many people in the car. It's just not worth the hassle. I tell them to call another car now. Those are the kinds of folks that always show up with cans of beers they want to sneak into the car too, and never tip! They KNOW you can't take 5 but think they can talk you into it when you get there. It tells them Uber X only seats 4. No more mrs. nice guy any more. Not worth it.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone with more than 4 pax whom you instruct to call another Uber for their surplus pax will 1-star you at the end of the ride.

If you pull up and see 5+, lock your doors, roll down your windows and:

Pretend this is routine confirmation of name to prevent wrong rider pickup
Ask the number of pax they have with them even if it is obvious
Once they say 5/6/7/8/9/10/30, kindly indicate you can only take 4 per law
Allow for the usual "we will pay extra," "we will tip you $1,000,000,000,000 up front," "but that other Uber driver let us," etc. bullshit commentary
With a smile on your face, remind them there is an XL or SUV that accommodates their party by sliding the little knob on the screen which they can see now that you have...
CANCELLED THE RIDE (as "Too Many Riders")
Drive away $5 richer
Uber On!


----------

